# Chewing as if teething at 8 months?



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

Our 8 month old is going through a stage where he is as chewy as we was when he was teething. He has his adult teeth already.
Is there a second phase to the teething period? Has anyone else noticed this with their pups?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My dogs always go through another chewing phase around 8 months. I have heard that is when the molars are really setting in, but don't know if that is really the reason.


----------



## OurMonsterMaya (Oct 16, 2014)

My girl is doing that too! She'll be 8 months in a few weeks. She's more destructive now than she was when she was teething!


----------



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

Interesting and very good to know. Any idea how long this will last?


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

When Summit went through it, it didn't last long. By the time we realized it was happening, it was nearly over. Maybe two weeks at the most.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you for these posts! Comet is just over 7 months and we're running into this same problem. Unfortunately, he decided yesterday was the perfect day to chew my kitchen table! :no::doh: Just when you let your guard down a little tiny bit!


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

I noticed this at eight months as well. For my puppy, it still hasn't stopped, and he is now 13 months. Ugh. Our house is covered in nylabones and marrow bones, so at least he leaves the furniture alone.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

It lasted about a month for us. I'm lead to believe that the jaw is growing and the teeth are coming in more because of it.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

retrieverbear said:


> Is there a second phase to the teething period? Has anyone else noticed this with their pups?


Yes I most definitely say yes, there is a second round of teething/growing pains/beingadirtbag... I waiting for Ben's third round


----------



## spurs (Dec 10, 2014)

Very pleased to read this. Our vet told us teething was over and she just does it because she enjoys chewing, didn't really believe Her. She chews as much now at 8 1/2 months as she did when she was a young puppy. Unfortunately she has started to stretch up at the trees in the garden and break off branches to chew,not a good thing. Seems to be one thing after another, now we are going through the wood obsession phase. One day we'll look back and laugth.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

spurs said:


> One day we'll look back and laugth.


One day...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, there is a secondary teething period that starts at about 8 months. I don't think it's that long, but it coincides with general "teenage" behavior, so chewing that starts to increase as part of the teething phase can become habitual .... dogs NEED to chew stuff ... it relieves boredom, releases endorphins, etc., so best to make sure you constantly redirect to the CORRECT chew items!

But overall, yes, not at all uncommon to see an increase in a dog's desire to chew stuff at this age.


----------

